# Autopilot



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Is there an "autopilot" that will hold a spot? I have seen something on trolling motors, but wondering more for offshore purposes. A friend told me he saw something on it, but I have not heard of it. Has he sent me on a snipe hunt?


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

No thoughts?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

there is I pilot by humminbird for inshore smaller boats 80 pounds of force. will not work for off shore. never heard of a autopilot ofr larger boat that would maintain the spot except on commerical boats with thrusters. Guess if you have a big enough boat and enough money you can get that.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

submariner said:


> there is I pilot by humminbird for inshore smaller boats 80 pounds of force. will not work for off shore. never heard of a autopilot ofr larger boat that would maintain the spot except on commerical boats with thrusters. Guess if you have a big enough boat and enough money you can get that.


Thanks Sub!


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Been using ipilot offshore for 3 years. Works great in my boat. I have a 24 bay scout so I am not out in anything over 2 ft and it will hold a spot +/- 5ft in a pretty god current. On a calm day with little current its dead on.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

GAboy - Your buddy may be talking about the Minn Kota ipilot, which has an "anchor" feature to hold you on a spot. Works better in calmer wx.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Some boats with IPS or Pod Drives, coupled with a bow thruster will do it, not cheap though. SeaVee 390 is one that is capable if outfitted correctly. IPS + Thruster


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

We have DP offshore but like was said before, commercial and VERY EXPENSIVE


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

The new Garmin will if you have c-net and the motors are capable.


----------

